# Selling cookies online in NY



## newbie_2778 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, I would like to start my own business, selling cookies online. I'm really excited about it but I just want to make things right from the beginning and my most important concern is to have all the permits that I need in order start with the production. I know the permits are different from state to state. I live in New York and here is where my operations would be. I've done a little research about the things that I need but maybe somebody could give me like a list (I work better with lists  of steps when it comes to permits, in order for me to start. Here is what I know so far:

-My production has to be done in a commercial kitchen (Not at home).

-I need a food handler's certificate (Which I have).

-I need a sales tax permit, employer id number.

I would really appreciate it if somebody could help me with more information, maybe someone who went through the process already. Again, my doubts are on the business side. I'm very knowledgeable about the creative aspect and the products that I want to sell and other logistics, but permits are the most important thing right now.

Thanks guys,


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I guessing, but I think you need a Food Safety Manager certification rather than a Food Handler's card, at least that's the way it is in California.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

INSURANCE


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I went through the same process and you're on the right track. You've already gone through the health department, and they pretty much dictate what you have to do. I was advised that I should create an LLC corporation, which will limit my liability if anything goes wrong, but it also gives you the employee ID (EID). With that you can order wholesale. In addition to having to get a licensed commissary kitchen to get the health department certificate, I also applied to the state for a sales tax (resale) license and got a business license through the city where I will do my business. They won't issue one unless you have the health department license, but that will vary depending on where you live.

I did all my research online to find out what I needed, but it sounds like you're in the right direction. Also, one source I found online that I will gladly share is buildasign.com. I got a smoking hot deal on banners and they also do any type of signage, including magnetic signs for your vehicle (should you need them). You design your own sign, too. Just be patient with that, but it's kinda fun.


----------



## thia27 (May 8, 2011)

I would suggest contacting the local small business administration in your area.  I contacted my local SBA and scheduled an appointment to speak with an advisor.  Let them know when you schedule the appointment the type of business, because in my case, they had someone who specializes in food related business.  When I met with my advisor last week, she gave me a checklist of everything I needed to do and  answered a bunch of questions I had.  They also have business classes and webinars available, many free, that I plan on attending down the road.


----------

